# Make up Brushes... what is for what?



## Misha-29 (Sep 29, 2011)

*Hey, I've just bought a new 32 piece brush set and I know what some of the brushes are and how to use them but I'm not so sure about some others, these are the brushes...*

*

*

*

*

*I have numbered the brushes so you can refer to the number and It would be really helpful if anyone could tell me what any of them are (as I said I already think I know some but I would really appreciate some help)*

*Thanks in advance*

*-Misha  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />*


----------



## katana (Sep 29, 2011)

Wow what a complete set! Where did you purchase it from?

I can help with what some of the brushes are and used for, Im sure other ladies here will have input and knowledge about them as well.

1-Fan Brush-Many uses such as loose powder, light blush or bronzer.

2, 3, 5- Blush, Bronzer &amp; Highlight Brushes

4-Contour brush

6-Foundation Brush

7-Fan Brush- can be used to brush away fallout from below your eyes, or used for highligher

8-Brow Brush &amp; Comb

9- Mascara brush, may also be used on brows

10, 13, 17, 32- Fine Line Brushes, used for eyeliner or lips

11-Sponge tip applicator, used for eyeshadows

12, 14, 16, 18, 19, 20, 23, 24, 26, 27, 28 - All eyeshadow brushes of different sizes. Some look a bit fluffier while others look slightly stiffer.

21- Sponge tip brush, used for smudging.

15, 22, 25, 29 - Flat edged eyeshadow brushes. Use along lash line.

31- Concealor brush

I think that covers all of them. Use whatever brushes you are comfortable using, for which ever product you want  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> You dont have to follow any rules when it comes to makeup!

I hope that helps!


----------



## Misha-29 (Sep 29, 2011)

I got it from Ebay, I have been looking around different stores and sites trying to find a good set that isn't too expensive and then I checked Ebay and found this for Â£8.99!! I checked everything and it all looks pretty good so I thought I would try them out before I buy a more expensive set, but if its good I might end up sticking with this one. Thanks so much for your help!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

-Misha  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## zadidoll (Sep 29, 2011)

1 &amp; 7 are fan brushes which are typically used to help sweep away fall out. Can also be used to apply blush and even foundation but primarily used to sweep fall out from eyeshadow. 2 - 5 are various types of blush/face brushes. Can be used to apply blush, bronzer, face powder or blend out blush, powder or even blend out foundation. 6 is a foundation brush to apply foundation or to help blend foundation. 8 &amp; 9 are eyelash and eyebrow brushes. 8 is the lash/brow duo and is used typically to brush and shape the brow while 9 is called a spoolie and typically used to comb the lashes either before apply mascara or after to help blend the lashes better so the lashes don't look like spider legs. Spoolie can also be used on the brow in place of the brow duo. The comb on the duo can be used on the eyelashes to help blend fake lashes into natural ones but it's more tricky for inexperienced users. 10, 13 and 32 are all liners - lip/eyeliners - by the looks of how thin and wispy they are. The thinner it it is the more likely it's an eyeliner while the thicker ones would be more for the lips but you can use any on the eyes and it would give you a different line thickness. It depends on what you want to achieve. 11 looks to be a sponge applicator which is good for smudging and blending of shadows or liners. 12 could be a lip brush. 14 is a C brush and can be used to apply shadow to the crease, lid or brow area. I primarily use it to apply shadow to the crease then use a longer brush to blend. It can also be used as a smudge brush. 15 is a square or flat brush can be used with cream shadows or as a lip brush or even as a flat liner brush. 21 is a smudge brush... Is it rubber or sponge though? If it's rubbery that's the kind I like because it acts like an eraser on liner and mascara oops on the skin. Sponge is okay but doesn't do a good job at erasing the liner/mascara oops. If it's rubber it's typically used to erase the oops and if it's sponge it's typically used to help smudge liner and shadow along the waterline. Can be used for other areas. 18 looks to be a concealer brush. 16, 19 - 20, 22 - 31 are all different types of eyeshadow brushes. 22, 25 &amp; 29 are angled brushes and that can help create sharp edges, can be used on the brows (to fill in) or be used as a liner brush. 23, 27 &amp; 30 look to be blending brushes to help soften and blend shadows. 31 looks like it can be used as another liner or even to apply concealer. Keep in mind just because a brush maybe a certain type of brush doesn't mean you have to use it for just that purpose. Example, brush 4 is an angled blush brush you you can use it on your nose, neck and ears to apply bronzer (yup ears because people tend to forget to blend a bit of powder on their ears especially when using a bronzer and their hair is pulled back).


----------



## Misha-29 (Sep 29, 2011)

Wow thankyou, your so helpful! I did know what the obvious ones are like the foundation brush, fan brush, and the eyelash and brow brushes, but I was getting confused with all the others because some of them look kinda the same lol. Thanks again.

-Misha  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Misha-29 (Sep 29, 2011)

This is probably going to sound like a silly question but...

How can you tell the difference between a concealer brush and an eyeshadow brush if they kinda look the same?

-Misha  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## zadidoll (Sep 29, 2011)

They can look the same depending on who makes the brush. Typically a concealer brush is made of synthetic fiber that look a bit on the stiff side compared to shadow brushes that look fluffier.


----------



## Misha-29 (Sep 29, 2011)

Ohh ok, thanks again!! I'm going shopping again in a couple of weeks so i'm going to get a 120 colour eyeshadow palette, I can't wait to try out different looks with my new brushes!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

-Misha  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## beautyproff (Sep 29, 2011)

8 and 9 are definitely for your eye lashes!


----------



## bdld39 (Sep 30, 2011)

Out of all of these brushes, which are best for applying eyeshadows &amp; pigments?? blending and smoky eye??


----------



## katana (Sep 30, 2011)

Any of the eyeshadow brushes can be used for applying shadows and pigments, the flat edged ones will give a sharper line, the fluffier rounded ones are great for blending, and for in the crease.

The 120 palette has an amazing selection of colours, and its very pigmented. You'll have fun playing around with it!

Dont forget to share some of your looks with us!


----------



## kimhenire (Jun 27, 2013)

omg I bought theses brushes from lite in the box, they work so well  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## smarvin (Jun 28, 2013)

I'm wanting to buy something like this off of eBay but I'm concerned about the quality.  Are they soft?  Like do they feel like a good quality brush or does the quality reflect the price?  I'm looking at this cute pink one now, the brushes look hella soft like pink clouds lol but I don't want to drop the money if they're going to be gross and "crunchy" if that makes any sense at all.


----------



## heartsandwhimsy (Jun 28, 2013)

I so badly want a nice complete brush set like this.. what makes me crazy is when I am putting powder, blush, or bronzer on and little hairs come off the brush and wind up on my face and then I have to pick the hairs off. Makes me crazy! can anyone recommend a decently priced brush set?


----------



## Abi Gail (Feb 8, 2014)

Waaa. Thanks ! this is what I exactly need ! â™¥ 
Can you pls do nxt the kinds and uses of make-up ? 
I`m just a newbie in make-up :3


----------



## melliemelissa (Feb 26, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Misha-29* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  *Hey, I've just bought a new 32 piece brush set and I know what some of the brushes are and how to use them but I'm not so sure about some others, these are the brushes...*

*

*

*

*

*I have numbered the brushes so you can refer to the number and It would be really helpful if anyone could tell me what any of them are (as I said I already think I know some but I would really appreciate some help)*

*Thanks in advance*

*-Misha  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />*
No doubt a complete set, I just wanna this set.


----------



## Noopinette (Mar 2, 2014)

In my opinion, you can do whatever you want with your brushes I mean I use my contour brush to apply my blush or my blending brush to apply my concealer it's just makeup


----------



## makeupbyomar (Mar 3, 2014)

There is a reason why there are different brushes for specific things... Precision and detail. However, for non precision work, you could use various broader shaped brushes.


----------

